# The GBATemp National Anthem



## Recorderdude (Jun 14, 2011)

This Song is flawed I shall improve it in the future.





Spoiler



Anyways, here's the GBATemp national Anthem! It's not perfect, and there might be a few quirks to it, but overall I feel it turned out great! I apologize for not covering everyone, but I figure I did a lot of Tempers justice - the thing is over Six minutes already!

LYRICS:

Oh, GBATemp, we all sing of thee
The land where emulation and opinions can run free
So let us all praise all of our fellow men
Who keep us all returning to the website once again....

There is p1ngpong, the head of all the members
An intelligent and witty 'temping man
He speaks the words of wisdom we remember
And even has a thread just for his fans

Oh, GBATemp, we all sing of thee
The land where emulation and opinions can run free
So let us all praise all of our fellow men
Who keep us all returning to the website once again....

Vulpes Abnocto is a mod who tends to
visit whenever he is feeling torn
He'll ask the forum; trolls just say "I troll you"
He smiles and happily raises their warn

Oh, GBATemp, we all sing of thee
The land where emulation and opinions can run free
So let us all praise all of our fellow men
Who keep us all returning to the website once again....

Raulpica is a valued moderator
Does his job well and does it with a smile
Surely there is no Mister Saturn greater
At keeping the peace, at least for a while

Oh, GBATemp, we all sing of thee
The land where emulation and opinions can run free
So let us all praise all of our fellow men
Who keep us all returning to the website once again....

The Rydian is often seen a-humping
Everything in the world, though "STOP!" they beg
Though in the EOF he is he is jumping
On The urge to go hump ol' p1ngy's leg

Oh, GBATemp, we all sing of thee
The land where emulation and opinions can run free
So let us all praise all of our fellow men
Who keep us all returning to the website once again....

The catboy is a lighthearted young temper
The official catboy of the whole site
Though often others seem to not remember
How much he helps the EOF shine bright

Oh, GBATemp, we all sing of thee
The land where emulation and opinions can run free
So let us all praise all of our fellow men
Who keep us all returning to the website once again....

Zorua is a valued temper also
Whose name is taken from a pokeman
He is well-known in the EOF, though
He helps others with consoles when he can

Oh, GBATemp, we all sing of thee
The land where emulation and opinions can run free
So let us all praise all of our fellow men
Who keep us all returning to the website once again...

The Ikki is a happy panda, you know
Who probly descends from china, see?
Though all his talk of hapiness and rainbows
Makes us think he's from Katamari Damacy

Oh, GBATemp, we all sing of thee
The land where emulation and opinions can run free
So let us all praise all of our fellow men
Who keep us all returning to the website once again...

The troll, AlanJohn is a quite well-known one
He trolls with joy and in it takes great pride
He often thinks in trolling he's surely won...
Till the mods slap some warns on his backside.

Oh, GBATemp, we all sing of thee
The land where emulation and opinions can run free
So let us all praise all of our fellow men
Who keep us all returning to the website once again....

The Sausage-Headed man is a troll also
But often repeats the things he has said
He answers most posts with a simple "no"
Or By excaiming "I am sausage head"!

Oh, GBATemp, we all sing of thee
The land where emulation and opinions can run free
So let us all praise all of our fellow men
Who keep us all returning to the website once again....

SHOW IT YOUR MONEY! Ooooh, Aeouuuuaeee. Hadeuyomayedejanoo. Hadoonyaaaanyaa.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 14, 2011)

The lyrics are good now I'm going tolisten to the actual song.



Spoiler



Charles Manson inclusion is nice touch


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 14, 2011)

nice ending


----------



## chyyran (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol, Costello was not mentioned at all. I think you should add that in, if you know what I'm sayin'


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 14, 2011)

No Costello? CONSPIRACY! 






 Loved it!


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 14, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Lol, Costello was not mentioned at all. I think you should add that in, if you know what I'm sayin'



Costy was not mentioned in the original topic and I'd have to record the entire thing over again. I added Raul a long time ago but just got to recording now.


----------



## chyyran (Jun 14, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, it's still pretty good.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 14, 2011)

Sweet. You did a stellar job. A little feed back though, repeating the same verse every other verse is kinda tedious. If you had done it every third verse, or a differently worded, or emotional quest, it would be infinitely greater.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, I suppose. I may actually get to re-recording it with costy (and possibly others?) and less of the chorus eventually, that would balance it out a bit - all depends on how soon dad leaves me home alone again as he doesn't want me to record gaming or gaming-related stuff too often, let alone twice for one song.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 14, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Yeah, I suppose. I may actually get to re-recording it with costy (and possibly others?) and less of the chorus eventually, that would balance it out a bit - all depends on how soon dad leaves me home alone again as he doesn't want me to record gaming stuff.


Honestly, if you need some input for who to write about, it would definitely be way to long to sing. This has given me an idea for a recoded narrative. Keep it so the mods and other prominent helpful members are mentioned, and you'll have a interstellar recording of epic proportions.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, I figure I could do that. I may butt out the troll verses so I can add more for good people.

(Oh, and so you know, originally Rydian's verse contained lines about helping people with PSPs, but he requested there be more about humping in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sterling (Jun 14, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Yeah, I figure I could do that. I may butt out the troll verses so I can add more for good people.
> 
> (Oh, and so you know, originally Rydian's verse contained lines about helping people with PSPs, but he requested there be more about humping in it
> 
> ...


Should have said he humped their PSPs until they worked again. Dirty minds need not quote and reply to this.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 14, 2011)

XD

Rye-dee-en.

But yar, that's a piece of work.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 14, 2011)

ADD FAST, AW, GUILD AND COSTY! (and me *ahem* JK)

Seems like the song is focused on EoF tempers almost exclusively.


----------



## Sop (Jun 14, 2011)

ADD ME +1+1+1

-Sop


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 14, 2011)

Dam - didn't make it into this one either


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 14, 2011)

It's good, but...



Spoiler



Where's me?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 14, 2011)

You sorta ruined it by only choosing certain members, and not even important ones at that. (except VA and raul).


*EDIT:* And some people seem to be upset you didn't mention them, perhaps in future you should focus more on the site itself, then cram in as many users as possible? (i.e. not one verse per person)


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 14, 2011)

emo rant


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 14, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> yeah, you know what? This was a really bad idea.
> 
> A REALLY bad Idea.
> 
> ...


The point is, you made the song have exclusively trolls and EoF tempers except for VA and rauplica.

There's virtually none of the important staff (and non staff) members in there. Don't add any of us useless idiots if you don't want to, but add the truly important people. Like Costy, or FAST, or AW, or Antilogy, or tj_cool, or Trolley, or the creator of the site, KiVan.

You can make a new one instead of saying you suck, since the song is really nice, the content is pretty imbalanced.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for adding me in the anthem...
Now I know, that when I will die, then, people will remember as a great troll...


----------



## Raika (Jun 14, 2011)

I kinda predicted that it would turn out like this when I saw you included only certain members. If you want to use members then like KB said, use the more important staff who contribute a ton to the site.

But still, nice attempt with the song.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 14, 2011)

emo rant 2


----------



## Nujui (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey, it was a good attempt.


----------



## arogance1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I always thought the GBATemp anthem would be the same as the computer techie anthem - Technologic by Daft Punk


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

I feel kinda special that I am one of the chosen members to be in the anthem.





haha sop didn't make it, so I am better than sop haha


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 14, 2011)

lol needs to be like a 1hr long version about members that are known


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 14, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I feel kinda special that I am one of the chosen members to be in the anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was based on a thread born from EoF.

Of course you would.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 14, 2011)

Dear god...don't think yourself superior because you're in this flawed embarassment. People are going to hate me for not including them already, I don't want even more tension around here.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 14, 2011)

I love it, and think its really well done.

This originated in my eof thread, so people who took part in my thread got mentioned, that's all there is to it.

This was just meant as a bit of fun, so the people who are bitching can just stfu, its not meant to be taken seriously.

BAAAAWWWWW WHY YOU NO INCLUDE ME?

BAAAAWWWW I NO APPROVE OF THE CHOICE OF PEOPLE IN THE SONG

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

If you don't like it, go and do better. Im pretty sure the ones complaining can't even come close to making something like this, so really just keep your mouths shut.

Anyway nice job personuser, truly nice work.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 14, 2011)

lol

true tempers will learn this word for word 

i can see many many spin offs

just need a choir version


----------



## Nujui (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, it was only meant for fun, you did a good job.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 14, 2011)

lol you should add everyone that has asked up to this point into or new song

or


----------



## rock7 (Jun 14, 2011)

is magnificent,a exelent job!!!


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for understanding, some of you guys. Since it was in the EOF thread, the people in said thread were mentioned. This does make it quite flawed, though.

Like I said, I'll rewrite a version with costy and important people in it later on, but can't record it again until I'm home alone for awhile.

The next version, though, I'd like to get approved by a lot of major tempers before I record so it'll cause as little hatred and bawwww as possible.


----------



## Zorua (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, this is fantastic PU. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Top class stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@KingdomBlade do I look like a troll to you?
Accusing people will get you nowhere.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 14, 2011)

@ Zorua



			
				KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> The point is, you made the song have exclusively trolls and* EoF tempers* except for VA and rauplica.



You may not be a troll, but you're definitely an EoF temper. It even says so in the lyrics.

"Zorua is a valued temper also
Whose name is taken from a pokeman
He is well-known in the EOF, though
He helps others with consoles when he can"

I never said who was a troll and who was an EoF temper. That doesn't necessarily mean everyone there is a troll. It means some are trolls and some others are EoF tempers, and some others are both.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey man, I knew there was an EoF thread. I actually expected it to be more EoF centric. I was surprised when you added some srs bsnss in there. I guess this is kinda why many people were complaining. You did a stellar job, and don't let yourself, or anyone else tell you differently.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 14, 2011)

I lol'd. Very nice musical capabilities, Personuser.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol I love it


----------

